# Tabellen Hintergrund passt sich nicht mehr der Fenstergröße an



## Vacant (13. November 2004)

Halllo,

ich musste einen Tabellenhintergrund in zwei Teile splitten, damit ich ein iframe zur hälfte oberhalb des Images darstellen kann. Jetzt passt sich der Hintergrund des oberen Teils aber nicht mehr automatisch der Fenstergröße an, da ich ihn mit einem Stylesheet befestigen musste. Das ganze sieht dann so aus:

Richtig:






Falsch:





Der Quellcode hierfür sieht so aus:
Vor den beiden Stellen um die es eigentlich geht steht


```
<table summary="Rahmen" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" height="100% " width="100%">
  <tr>
    <td height="70" width="150">&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>

<!--
====================================================================================================================================================================================================
!-->

  <tr>
    <td width="200">&nbsp;</td>
    <td valign="top" colspan="2" rowspan="2" align="center">
      <iframe src="inde.html" align="center" width="600" height="90%" name="Frame">
      </iframe>
    </td>
    <td align="right"><img alt="machenKarriere.gif (1K)" src="Bilder/machenKarriere.gif" height="203" width="20"></td>
  </tr>

<!--
====================================================================================================================================================================================================
!-->

  <tr>
    <td id="Sponsoren">&nbsp;</td>
    <td background="Bilder/DreieckUntenOben.gif" style="background-position: right; background-repeat: no-repeat" height="97" width="131">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td valign="bottom">
      <table summary="Frauenkarrieren Image">
        <tr>
          <td width="350">&nbsp;</td>
          <td valign="bottom"><img alt="Frauenkarrieren" src="Bilder/Frauenkarrieren.gif" height="20" width="187"></td></tr>
      </table>
    </td>
    <td valign="bottom" colspan="2" background="Bilder/DreieckUntenUnten.gif" height="58" width="210">Huhu</td>
  </tr>
</table>
```

Weiss jemand wie ich es hinbekomme, dass sich auch die Größe des oberen Hintergrundes wieder korrekt anpasst? 

vielen Dank

Vacant


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. November 2004)

Hab jetzt zwar nicht nach dem Fehler gesucht...aber die aufeinanderfolgenden Minus-Zeichen solltest aus dem  Kommentar rausnehmen.

Ich glaube, die sind dort lt. HTML nicht erlaubt...zumindest können sie in einigen Browsern arge Probleme verursachen.


----------



## Vacant (16. November 2004)

Ich habe bisher noch keine Lösung für dieses Problem gefunden. Wäre echt dankbar, wenn sich jemand mal mit meinem Problem befassen könnte.

Thx

Vacant


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. November 2004)

Ein Hintergrundbild kann man nicht strecken....man kann es nur kacheln, so man will.

Dies geht nur bei Bildern welche du über den <img>-Tag einbindest...aber auch da sieht das für gewöhnlich nicht vorteilhaft aus.


----------



## Vacant (17. November 2004)

Was heisst denn kacheln? Der Hintergrund ist ganz normal mit <td background="Bilder/..."> referenziert. Sowohl IE also auch Firefox passen bei mir die Größe des Hintergrundes an die Fenstergröße an. Es funktioniert aber nur im allerletzten Spaltentag der Seite. Für das Obere Dreieck musst ich einen Stylesheet benutzen, damit IE es an die richtige Stelle packt. Firefox stellt es zwar auch nicht mehr ganz richtig dar, aber dass lässt sich wahrscheinlich durch eine zusätzliche bottom-Positionierung hinbekommen. Seitdem ist aber die Größe des oberen Dreiecks für den IE komplett fix. Ich hab den Link mal angegeben:

Link 

Auf jedenfall bedanke ich mich schon mal, dass du mir zu helfen versuchst.

mfg

Vacant


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. November 2004)

Ahso..alles klar...das war aus dem Code nicht unbedingt ersichtlich...wo der Schuh drückt.

Verwende für die letztere der Problemzellen die selbe style-Angabe wie bei der ersten.... bei mir hat das das Problem gelöst.(bis zu einer bestimmten Fenstergrösse)


----------

